# Video Lesson - The Grip



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is one of the most recent video lessons I put together. It's on the full swing grip. Now I have done a video on the grip before but this time I got into a bit more detail.

YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, & Drills - Full Swing Grip


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

That has to be the most informative video I have ever seen. Explains the different grips and how they affect the swing, also the placement of the thumbs and the almighty V's. Thank you, you have a very natural talent for explaining what should be the obvious.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> That has to be the most informative video I have ever seen. Explains the different grips and how they affect the swing, also the placement of the thumbs and the almighty V's. Thank you, you have a very natural talent for explaining what should be the obvious.


heh.. yah the almighty and infoulable V's...that get fouled up and ****'n time.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Being new to the game myself I found these video's great. I will mess around with the gripping this weekend.

Later


----------

